# 98 GMC K1500 - Ign B 50 Amp Fuse / Circuit



## 4wiels69 (Oct 14, 2007)

Last night with the truck running, I closed the drivers door and the power went out to the radio, windows, wipers, blower and cruise. 

Tracked down that the fuse under the hood, a large 50amp labeled "Ign B" was blown. Replaced fuse and turned ignition to Accessory (back) and all components worked. As soon as I started the truck, the fuse blew.

Additionally, and not sure if related. Last weekend I went to start the truck with the tilt column all the way up. The ignition switch acted like there was no spring, and the key stayed in the start position. Once I lowered the column it starts fine.

Any suggestions would greatly help!


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

You probably have a short somewhere in the system that is running of that fuse. 

You can try to figure out what is causing the short by seeing what that fuse controls and testing each one at a time till it blows again 

And I do not think the tilt has too much to do with this unless it pinch a wire. This is mostly if not all an electric problem you have so if anything the situation you had last weekend may have caused the problem which then you would have to get that fixed so it does not keep causing the problem.


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning 4wiels69, yes it certainly sounds like there is a problem with the tilt mechanism and wiring.
Some of those machines have a remote ignition switch mechanism further down the column that is actually operated by a rod that the key / lock mechanism actuates.

In that you experienced a loss of spring tension at the key, I would suspect that one of the wiring looms is misplaced and bearing on that actuator rod dependent on the tilt position and probably chafed through and causing that problem.

Definitely that area would be affected. (if you can get access to be able to see what is actually happening!)

That area is a real fun area to access!

Why do all those metal areas have razor sharp edges!!

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## island auto (Oct 5, 2007)

hello,
since this fuse controls the windows and it blew the fuse when you closed the door i would suggest checking the wires going to the door probably a bare wire getting grounded check where the wires between the door an body if ok take the door panel off and check in there


----------

